

Data Wrangling: Making data useful again - DrNuke
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2405896315001986

======
IndianAstronaut
This is one area where Ipython notebooks are awesome. They really do a lot to
facilitate discovery and transparency in data mining.

